# Strawberry chocolate wine



## hannabarn (Feb 8, 2008)

I am making strawberry chocolate wine using Cornfield"s recipie. It started at sg 1.085. I racked it and. stabilized it at sg 1.000. That whole process only took about 10 days which seems very fast. I checked the sg today and it is at o.998 and tastes not very sweet. It seems to be clearing OK. I guess I just have to wait and see. Maybe have to back sweeten???


----------



## corn field (Feb 8, 2008)

You will definately have to back sweeten. My batch ferminted fast but it was in the summer and the house was warm.
I let mine bulk age for about 4 months then back sweetened to taste then let it sit for 2 weeks then bottled. Thats just my way but it is your wine play with it. Mine was slow to clear and then never lost all of it's brownish color. As it ages it will mellow out and the flavors will come forward.


Ron


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 8, 2008)

OK! It sounds like I'm right on target. I have radiant in floor heat in the basement where I make the wine so the temp is around 70 degrees. I guess that is why it fermented so fast. It is looking good.


----------



## corn field (Feb 8, 2008)

love to have some pictures


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 8, 2008)

hannabarn said:


> OK! It sounds like I'm right on target. I have radiant in floor heat in the basement where I make the wine so the temp is around 70 degrees. I guess that is why it fermented so fast. It is looking good.




That would be really nice to have.


Scuba


----------



## JimCook (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone test the s.g. of a backsweetened wine to see if there is a correlation to the specific gravity and the sweet flavor? I'm curious to see if there is a relationship there.


- Jim


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2008)

That sounds so good....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a definite relationship to it. You can figure percent sugar of the sweetened wine from the sg reading. I don't have the chart handy right now. Maybe Masta will come up with it. I will look a bit and see if I can find it. 


Here a re a couple variations of ratings for SG to sweetness.



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" summary="s of Wine" border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =tableers>SI No. </TD>
<TD =tableers>Description </TD>
<TD =tableers>Bottling Gravity </TD>
<TD =tableers>Wines </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>0 </TD>
<TD>very dry </TD>
<TD>0.992-0.994 </TD>
<TD>Oaky Reds </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>1 </TD>
<TD>dry </TD>
<TD>0.994-.0996 </TD>
<TD>Medium Reds </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>2 </TD>
<TD>medium dry </TD>
<TD>0.996-0.998 </TD>
<TD>French Whites </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>3 </TD>
<TD>medium </TD>
<TD>0.998-1.002 </TD>
<TD>German Whites </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>4 </TD>
<TD>sweet </TD>
<TD>1.002-1.0066 </TD>
<TD>Dessert Wines </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>5 + </TD>
<TD>very sweet </TD>
<TD>1.006-1.030 </TD>
<TD>Ice Wines </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>- </TD>
<TD>stuck ferment </TD>
<TD>1.030 (do not bottle) </TD>
<TD>1.030 (do not bottle) </TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<BLOCKQUOTE style="FONT-STYLE: italic">


SI = Residual Sweetness Index of finished wines. The number appearing after each wine type indicates its approximate degree of sweetness. Gradually bulk prime a commercially prepared Wine Sweetener &amp; Conditioner into stabilized wine to reach the desired bottling gravity. 




**************************************************



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 469px; HEIGHT: 136px" cellPadding=0 width=469 align=center border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TH width="33%">


Scale</TH>
<TH width="34%">


Impression</TH>
<TH width="33%">


Grams/Litre</TH></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>


0</TD>
<TD align=middle>


Dry</TD>
<TD align=middle>


0-5</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>


1-2</TD>
<TD align=middle>


Off Dry</TD>
<TD align=middle>


5-25</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>


3-4</TD>
<TD align=middle>


Medium</TD>
<TD align=middle>


25-45</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>


5-6</TD>
<TD align=middle>


Sweet</TD>
<TD align=middle>


45-65</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>


7-10</TD>
<TD align=middle>


Very Sweet</TD>
<TD align=middle>


65-105</TD></TR></T></TABLE></BLOCKQUOTE>Scale________Impression________Gravity

_0__________Very Dry__________0.990-1.003

1-2__________Dry______________1.003-1.011

3-4__________Medium___________1.011-1.018

5-6__________Sweet____________1.018-1.026

7-10________Very Sweet_________1.026-1.041
*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Waldo (Feb 8, 2008)

hannabarn said:


> I am making strawberry chocolate wine using Cornfield"s recipie. It started at sg 1.085. I racked it and. stabilized it at sg 1.000. That whole process only took about 10 days which seems very fast. I checked the sg today and it is at o.998 and tastes not very sweet. It seems to be clearing OK. I guess I just have to wait and see. Maybe have to back sweeten???




Hey hannabarn...pssttttttttttttt..over here under the big bush !!! Where's that there recipe at buddy ? I know ole cornfield won't be a begrudging me a having it.


----------



## corn field (Feb 8, 2008)

Waldo I would be glad to share it with you. 


This is for a 1 gal. batch just adjust for what ever quanity you want


4-5lbs strawberries
2lbs sugar s.g. 1.085-1.090
1tsp acid blend
1/2tsp pectic enzyme
1/8 tsp tannin
1 camdien tablet
1/2 cup(4oz.) Hershies coco powder
water to 1 gallon


Follow your normal procedure for wine with one exception.
take 1 cup must put in blender and turn on to slow add cocoa slowly and blend for 1-2 minutes till mixed well. add this back in must for firmintation.


hope you have as much luck with this as I have.


p.s. I forgot the yeast I used red star champaign yeast .*Edited by: corn field *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2008)

WOW!!! I can do that!!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Waldo, How's that for service?


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 8, 2008)

Waldo Hey hannabarn...pssttttttttttttt..over here under the big bush !!! Where's that there recipe at buddy ? I know ole cornfield won't be a begrudging me a having it.[img said:


> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/smiley4.gif[/img]


Waldo! Are you drunk under the bush again?



And no more playing that you're God and talking to people when they walk by! It's bad enough when you hide in the clothing racks at Wally World and yell, "Choose me!" when women look at clothing! You have got to stop this stuff!


----------



## corn field (Feb 9, 2008)

I forgot to say what yeast I used. It was red star chapigne yeast it was all I had at the time.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks cornfield and Princess....You just leave me alone now..Im just a having some fun.....


----------



## JimCook (Feb 9, 2008)

Appleman,


Thanks for the table - that's what I was looking for. 


- Jim


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 9, 2008)

corn field said:


> 4-5lbs strawberries
> 2lbs sugar s.g. 1.085-1.090
> *1tsp acid blend*
> 1/2tsp pectic enzyme
> ...




Is that an error, or did you mean to have "*1tsp acid blend*" listed twice?


----------



## corn field (Feb 9, 2008)

It was an error for sure only 1tsp acid blend. I will go back and edit that .
thanks for catching that Lloyd.


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok then, I feel better .... things like that confuse us new guys!


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## hannabarn (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a picture of the strawberry chocolate wine. It is starting to settle out. About 2 weeks old!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

So, does that mean you drank it all already? I don't see anything- it must be gone


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 11, 2008)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;Prev Page 2...found it there.....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

Barney when you post a picture you can mix text and the pictures on the same page. That way they don't get orphaned like this example. Of course you fool the dummy (me) every time!


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know!! I found that I have to post the message first and then the picture. I knew It was in trouble when my message showed up on page 3!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

Barney if you have a hard time typing in text after the picture, click the picture to highlight it in the posting edit box, then click the end key, then the enter key and it should place the cursor below the picture for typing text.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 11, 2008)

OK! After a couple of false starts trying to get a message below the picture, back to posting it on top! This is another view of the strawberry chocolate wine with my girl friend in the background!


----------



## corn field (Feb 11, 2008)

lookin good barney. Have you tasted yet? I know it is still way early but I usually sample a small sip at this stage just for further referance.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 12, 2008)

Got a little taste when I racked it. I sure hope it improves as it wasn't very sweet. Will know better after I back sweeten it down the road!!


----------



## Dice (Feb 12, 2008)

hannabarn, I started the strawberry chocolate last Friday and I hope it looks a good as yours!


----------



## corn field (Feb 12, 2008)

Barney you are right on scedule. Mine was some what hot and not sweet after some ageing it melowed out but after back sweeting it realy perked up. Yours seemed to clear faster than mine. 
I have a chocolate Manderin aging now. It was very sharp and harsh back sweetoned a month ago will sample soon. Defonately not on my list for a repeat batch. Maby with ageing I might change my mind.


----------

